# Scrubby catches plane to New Guinea!



## Bushman (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a link to story about an Australian Scrub Python that hitchhiked to New Guinea:

'My goodness there's a snake on the wing': Qantas' reptile passenger


----------



## reb01 (Jan 10, 2013)

See thats how all the Jags and exotics are coming to Aus...


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 10, 2013)

the poor thing


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 10, 2013)

Poor snake! He would be sore and sorry!


----------



## Snapped (Jan 10, 2013)

wonder if he survived


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jan 10, 2013)

Snapped said:


> wonder if he survived



From the closing shot of the video didn't look like it...


----------



## thepythonguy (Jan 10, 2013)

wow thats crazy


----------



## Wally (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like AAE's handywork.


----------



## Snapped (Jan 11, 2013)

Irbz_27 said:


> From the closing shot of the video didn't look like it...




Oh, that's a shame.....poor thing. 

( I couldn't watch the video on my phone)


----------



## veenarm (Jan 11, 2013)

Snapped said:


> Oh, that's a shame.....poor thing.
> 
> ( I couldn't watch the video on my phone)




They said it was still moving after landing, however It would be exceptionally hard to believe it lasted much longer...
-12C, 400km/wind and the tail and amount of blood that was lashed out of it, surely its crushed bones etc in its tail from all the whipping


----------



## Gruni (Jan 11, 2013)

This link: Python hitches ride on Qantas flight has video etc but it also says that the poor thing didn't make it.  The story greeted my wife and I this morning when I turned the TV on before making a cuppa. We both said pretty much what has been said 'POOR Scrubby'


----------



## woody101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn AAE losing my scrubby!!! Jokes poor thing  truly sad i just hope the cold air put it to sleep before it passed.


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 11, 2013)

At least no one stupidly thought it could get onto the plane. It was an incredibly tough snake, but pretty doomed from the moment it emerged. I was also glad that they talked to a genuine snake expert (Rick Shine) for the ID rather than letting a reporter make something up.


----------



## sharky (Jan 11, 2013)

Poor fella. He must have been in so much pain  RIP Scrubby, you can ride all the planes you want now...


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Poor fella. He must have been in so much pain  RIP Scrubby, you can ride all the planes you want now...



Aw Sharkey that's exactly what I was thinking!  it's such a terrible situation, rip to the poor Scrubbie that was just trying to find a nice place to sleep.


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 11, 2013)

Everywhere seem to cut the blood out, unfortunately it wouldn't of made it.

Qantas should have to donate money to a reptile park or foundation. Should be checking the plane over with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

That's so horrible  I can't believe that media attention this has had and not once have I seen or heard of a mention on this!


----------



## fourexes (Jan 11, 2013)

That's why not everyone should be armchair bandits and rely on mainstream media....

The rough truth is these things happen. For people to check the plane over even more it would cost all of us a little more. It was a freak accident, that is all. Just unfortunate. 

The even sadder thing is worse things than this happen everyday and it only hits headlines when it's a real sob story... to the producers.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 11, 2013)

Considering how snakes can get into the tightest nooks I think it is a stretch to throw 'neglect of duty' around. It could have been deep in the wing amongst the cables etc and moved when it sensed the plane was in motion and ended up there after the plane was taxiing or even taken off. How often do we read about escaped snakes that can't be found anywhere and then turn up where the owner has already looked twice before. 

A sad accident and a very unpleasant end to a stunning animal.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 12, 2013)

*safety standards*

It was on the mainstream news last night showing the footage seen in the link. As Gruni mentioned earlier, the news report stated that it didn't survive. It's amazing that it was still moving upon landing. I noticed that in the last frame of the clip it shows the wing flaps down (as you'd expect). During the flight the snakes body was in the flap tracks. I suspect that it's body got crushed in the tracks when they descended. If the snake was much bigger it may have jammed the tracks and been a safety concern if the flaps couldn't descend properly. 
Planes should be checked more thoroughly. If they don't notice a three metre python on the wing, what else might not be seen?! Qantas have made a lot of cutbacks over the last several years and their safety standards have dropped considerably as a result. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more to increase safety standards. I'm sure that a lot of people feel the same way.


----------



## bt1vn (Jan 13, 2013)

this is a tough one, its so sad but again its a freak accident, i feel for the snake, there are better things that could have happened of course, but at the end of the day how many other times has a snake been caught up on the outside of an aeroplane like this? i havent heard of it happening before. i understand what you guys are saying but realistically the cost to sus out the plane inside and out and have everything still running on time would cost a lot of money and time. at least on the bright side the snake did pass away and wasnt left to suffer any longer, but what a horrific and terrifying way for this poor thing to have to leave this world


----------



## NTNed (Jan 13, 2013)

Such a horrible thing to happen to such an awesome creature.

As for the airline going over the plane, if you saw the plane sitting on the Tarmac, thinking to look for a cast away snake in there would seem silly. IMHO


----------



## spotlight (Jan 13, 2013)

The scrubby had chained its self to the plane to ban overseas trips in the hope of stopping more jags reaching its country , unfortunately the picket it was holding had blown away long before he was noticed and the photo was taken!!!!


----------



## woody101 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bushman said:


> It was on the mainstream news last night showing the footage seen in the link. As Gruni mentioned earlier, the news report stated that it didn't survive. It's amazing that it was still moving upon landing. I noticed that in the last frame of the clip it shows the wing flaps down (as you'd expect). During the flight the snakes body was in the flap tracks. I suspect that it's body got crushed in the tracks when they descended. If the snake was much bigger it may have jammed the tracks and been a safety concern if the flaps couldn't descend properly.
> Planes should be checked more thoroughly. If they don't notice a three metre python on the wing, what else might not be seen?! Qantas have made a lot of cutbacks over the last several years and their safety standards have dropped considerably as a result. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more to increase safety standards. I'm sure that a lot of people feel the same way.



I flew with Qantas 2months ago to get to America and I'm flying back with them in another few months... Makes you think doesnt it eeeeeep


----------

